# diy aquarium stand



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a link to the instructions for the stand i am making with a few modifications but the instructions are really good ones to make a good solid and pleasing to the eye tank stand which can be made to suit any tank size 
here goes

http://www.garf.org/stand.html

dixon


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks awesome.. what kinda wood are you going to use?

With the prices of the wooden stands today,
heh your better off making your own....smart move!

Cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good link man.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

few changes, like sheer pressure. i wouldn't trust a stand built with 2x4's screwed on to the side of 2x4's, but suppprting underneath. it's hard to explain.

i've seen that somewhere before


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> few changes, like sheer pressure. i wouldn't trust a stand built with 2x4's screwed on to the side of 2x4's, but suppprting underneath. it's hard to explain.
> 
> i've seen that somewhere before


 i would expect it will hold the way they have designed it but i will be screwing the uprights from the top and bottom of the main frames for the downward forces.
the strenght of the stand will be in the cladding also not just the frame inside but i am not taking any precations for my stand. the full hood and stand will be built after xmas it will not have 2 doors only one on one side to cover my fish stuff and filter the other side will have a tank with my spilo in it on show.
dixon


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

i prefer using 4x4 's in the corners then cutting out a spot for my 2x4's to sit in. that way none of the weight is resting on screws. a small adaptation that may make things more sturdy than they actually require but hey why not.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i built mine from 2x4s and set the the tank in the wall on a 1/2 " sheet of plywood...and its doing great! i have a blurry pic of it in the pic.vid.section!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet instruction...................









Thank You


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice link dixon!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is the *exact* same intructions that i used to build my aquarium stands.

with a slight change....

the original plans called for a frame that looked like this...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i took away the weight that was resting on the screws by adding 2x4's at each of the 6 legs...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats stand looks awesome very neat jesse, what did you clad it with and have you got any finished shot with the tank and hood
dixon


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice JesseD


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

diy stands are sweet and cheap
nice link


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i am going to do a picture and written log when i build this stand it will be very comprehensive so i can maybe become a diy tutorial or the like.
i will keep you all posted.
i will have access to all sorts of power tools myself but it will be built in a way that hand tools could be used.
dixon


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice V nice!! so wna build me own tank n stand now!! Any1 built a tank from thi sites plans?? Does it wrk??


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

got that from my post about wooden tank here it is !
http://lion.dns-nac-zone.com/~jeremyaa/for...?showtopic=1517


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.aqua-addiction.com/forums/ its in diy section wooden tank as well


----------

